

Building Highly Available Systems In Erlang - DanielRibeiro
http://qconlondon.com/dl/qcon-london-2012/slides/JoeArmstrong_BuildingHighlyAvailableSystemsInErlang.pdf

======
timClicks
This seems like one of Armstrong's best slide decks. He seems to present the
same talk repeatedly though.

